# Paph henryanum



## emydura (Apr 6, 2013)

This henryanum is the first non-Maudiae hybrid that I have flowered from flask. Six and a half years ago I ordered a few flasks (henryanum, fairieanum, helenae, translienianum and a Maudiae flask) from Taiwan. This is the first plant to flower from any of those flasks. Six and a half years and this is the fastest grower!!! I have a few others in bud from these flasks although I think this is the only henryanum that will flower this year. Given how much abuse they have received over the years it is a testament to how hardy they are that they have survived let alone flowered. The change in fertiliser over the last 2 years saw a dramatic improvement in these seedlings.

The last two photos are of another henrynum I have flowered a few times now. It is a much larger chunkier flower but not as nicely coloured as the first one.




Paph henryanum ‘Big Dorsal’ x sibling ‘Account Leopard’ BM TPS


----------



## Trithor (Apr 6, 2013)

That is a very nice looking henryanum, I really like the bold spotting of the dorsal and proximal part of the petals. 6 years,wow! The plants should be glad you never gave up on them. I have found that barbigerum/henrys/tranlienianum group do better as a clump out of flask. I plant these as the whole mass as it comes out of the flask into a compot. The two henrys which I posted a few weeks ago are flowering in that compot (2 years 2months after deflasking). Venustum on the other hand seem to do better individualy, and flower about 22months from flask.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2013)

well grown David.
Trithor, flowering venustum <2yrs from flask - kudos!


----------



## nathalie (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice , And pictures too !


----------



## labskaus (Apr 6, 2013)

Tremendous spotting, and a large dorsal. Looks a bit skinny first time around, but not bad at all. Your second, older one isn't bad either.


----------



## wjs2nd (Apr 6, 2013)

Great shape and color!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 6, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> well grown David.
> Trithor, flowering venustum <2yrs from flask - kudos!



Venustums are approaching their second season, now approaching 3 years, I am hoping that they will all flower this time round. I will post a group photo soon.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 6, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 6, 2013)

So nice and colorful!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful! Can't wait for mine to bloom.


----------



## emydura (Apr 6, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I plant these as the whole mass as it comes out of the flask into a compot. The two henrys which I posted a few weeks ago are flowering in that compot (2 years 2months after deflasking). Venustum on the other hand seem to do better individualy, and flower about 22months from flask.



That is amazing. I'm a long way from flowering things that quickly. I've learnt a lot along the way so I'm sure I'd flower them quicker today but I don't think that fast. I have a couple of anitum flasks on the way so I hope I can grow them quicker, otherwise I won't live to see them flower. 

I think in future I will just grow them as a big compot for a couple of years.


----------



## Stone (Apr 6, 2013)

Really nice David! Mine are rather slow.......


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 6, 2013)

Way to go David. Hell I can barely keep one alive and its a clump to start!


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2013)

David

My first couple of rounds of henry compots were extremely slow, and incurred high losses. I've been posting the trials of one compot with various schemes (like mycorrhizae additions) to grow for something like 6 or so years, and then low K turned them completely around. Most of the survivors went nuts and bloomed in the last 2 years.

About 2 years ago I received a new compot from OL that used one of my (now deceased) henry's for the pollen parent. I haven't lost any, they are growing like crazy, and some are already multigrowth blooming size plants. I should have blooming next fall (less than 3 years)!

It's very gratifying to raise these babies to bloom. These two are very pretty:clap:


----------



## Trithor (Apr 7, 2013)

I am very excited about this K-lite concept. For years now I have been unhappy with my fertilizing, but have not been able to pin point what was off. It all makes a lot of sense, thanks Rick, it would seem this is due to you. I dont have any flasks due at the moment, but am tempted to order just to gice it a try.
I have never tried anitum from flask, so dont know how they will respond (only because I have not found them offered in flask yet)


----------



## emydura (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure how many henryanum seedlings I have left. I mixed these with the translienianum seedlings and I can't for the life of me tell them apart. I currently have three seedlings with buds that are totally different (pale colour) and I expect these will be translienianum. The plants look identical to the henryanum's. I will just have to flower them all out to identify them. 



Trithor said:


> I have never tried anitum from flask, so dont know how they will respond (only because I have not found them offered in flask yet)



Just found out that the nursery I ordered the flasks through never got my order so I missed out on the anitum hybrid flasks. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## emydura (Apr 12, 2014)

Another couple of seedlings from the cross ‘Big Dorsal’ x sibling ‘Account Leopard’ BM TPS.


----------



## abax (Apr 13, 2014)

I think this last henry is wonderful...so bold and the pouch color is lovely.
I have two henrys and neither one is as nice as your plants. WOW!


----------



## emydura (Apr 13, 2014)

abax said:


> I think this last henry is wonderful...so bold and the pouch color is lovely.
> I have two henrys and neither one is as nice as your plants. WOW!



I agree with you. The last one is definitely the best henry I have flowered.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2014)

Great shape and Very nice clear colors (not so washed-out as one sees too often) !!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (Apr 13, 2014)

Very nice, David. The first one you posted last year had a weak dorsal, but incredible spotting. These two are much better, with the last being very wow!


----------



## atlantis (Apr 13, 2014)

The last one is specialy beautiful.

*David*: I´ve always found _henryanum _extremely slow, even when they´re adult plants.
I´ve killed 3 henrys in 4 years. I´m unable to keep this species alive (and pretty much the same for my only _tranlienianum_, that is starting growing after having lost its roots in 2012) so... for me keeping a henry from flask to flowering size is a kind of magic. Congrats!

I know some of you will laugh at me for this (don´t worry, I do it!!) but... this is so far the most difficult species I have. 
I don´t know if it´s because of me (probably this is the main problem) or because of my growing conditions... but I´ve decided not to waste money, time and ilusion in this species any more (and that´s a pity because I like it a lot).

I still have 2 plants. Let´s see how many time I need to kill them too.

Thanks for sharing your successful story.


----------



## emydura (Apr 13, 2014)

atlantis said:


> The last one is specialy beautiful.
> 
> *David*: I´ve always found _henryanum _extremely slow, even when they´re adult plants.
> I´ve killed 3 henrys in 4 years. I´m unable to keep this species alive (and pretty much the same for my only _tranlienianum_, that is starting growing after having lost its roots in 2012) so... for me keeping a henry from flask to flowering size is a kind of magic. Congrats!
> ...



I'm not finding them that easy either Alberto. It has taken many years to flower these. My big concern with these, and my translienianums, is getting them to grow on after first flowering. The plants aren't strong and they are basically flowering on single growths. I seem to be really struggling to get them going again after they flower. The new growths can take a long time to commence, and when they do are very prone to rot. I do cut the flowers off straight away. 

Here's hoping your two plants do better fo you. It is such a beautiful species to have in your collection.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 13, 2014)

a nice little family.


----------



## atlantis (Apr 14, 2014)

emydura said:


> My big concern with these, and my translienianums, is getting them to grow on after first flowering. The plants aren't strong and they are basically flowering on single growths. I seem to be really struggling to get them going again after they flower. The new growths can take a long time to commence, and when they do are very prone to rot.



I have exactly that problem. As soon as they flowering in the first blooming size growth...they start declining. If they send a new growth in the process I lose it (no matter I do). Last week I threw to the rubbish a flowered single growth plant that tried to send a new growth for the fourth time that rotted for the fourth time as well.

I don´t have this problem with helenae. They grow as slow as henry for me, but send lots of new growths that I´m able to keep alive without huge efforts. All they need is time and patience.

Thanks for your opinion *David*. Nice to see I´m not as bumpkin as I thought


----------



## papheteer (Apr 16, 2014)

nice henrys!


----------

